# Vac Bags



## Rob242 (Dec 30, 2019)

I have a Food Saver Vac System
I use it when I make bacon ect. wet cure is there a vacuum zipper bag large enough to do this with?
I just want to use it to get the air out of the bag with out getting brine in the vac sys.


----------



## rexster314 (Dec 30, 2019)

Seems a waste. You don't need vacuum bags, gallon or 2 gallon ziplocks work just as good


----------



## Rob242 (Dec 30, 2019)

The reason I am looking for zip lock vac bags is when I use wet cure I can draw out most of the air with out fighting to seal it in the sealer the zip lock bags I've used have all leaked.
And the bags I would like are reusable.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 30, 2019)

These are the only zip lock vac bags that I am aware of.  LEM has them in QT and GAL size but you still have to seal them in you vac sealer.  The zip lock is used after you cut off the seal.  But I suppose you can use the bag as a zip lock and after draining out the brine, seal it in the normal fashion. 





__





						Page Not Found | LEM Products
					

LEM Products offers high-quality meat processing equipment, jerky and sausage making supplies, and food preparation tools. We focus on making deer and game processing easy.




					www.lemproducts.com


----------



## Steve H (Dec 31, 2019)

With zip lock bags I've always double bagged to ensure this doesn't happen. A lot cheaper then vac seal bags. If when you lay the bags in the fridge make sure the zip lock is on top. Since doing that. I've never had a problem.


----------



## tropics (Dec 31, 2019)

What 

 Steve H
 said put them in a disposable pan seam up.I only use 1 bag doing it that way & it makes it easier to carry.
Richie


----------



## Steve H (Dec 31, 2019)

tropics said:


> What
> 
> Steve H
> said put them in a disposable pan seam up.I only use 1 bag doing it that way & it makes it easier to carry.
> Richie



I forgot to mention the pan. Good call.


----------



## Rob242 (Dec 31, 2019)

Found this here for vac cure




__





						Cure- Vacuum sealing?
					

I know some just wrap the bellies after putting the cure on...others leave the bellies in an air-tight container.  I vacuum sealed my first bacon cure...is this ok?    The reason I ask is some like to drain the liquid that results daily and re-cure daily (or add salt anyway).  When I vacuum...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 31, 2019)

Are you using a brine cure, or a dry cure.
If it's a dry cure I use a vac bag & just let the liquid that is formed absorb back into the meat. If it's a brine cure then a big ziplock bag works best. I use a big pan & tie the top with butcher twine.







Al


----------



## Rob242 (Dec 31, 2019)

Both dry and wet Mostly I want  these for dry cure


----------

